# could p's survive in a pond?



## CHRIS8283 (Jul 20, 2004)

i live in sacramento...so it doesnt get that cold here ....could the p's survive in a small pond?and if the pond was big enough could u mix rhoms with a pygo shoal?


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

if the water temp was 70-80 degrees year round you could have a small pond :nod: ... no if the pond was huge you could have pygos and a rhom but not a small pond







..


----------



## CHRIS8283 (Jul 20, 2004)

what about 60 degrees?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

The pond needs too maintain 76-84f range inorder for the Ps to survive.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

CHRIS8283 said:


> what about 60 degrees?


 No way! You need to maintain similiar temp as in Amazon.


----------



## CHRIS8283 (Jul 20, 2004)

its like a 2000 gallon or more pond


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

It must maintain those temps.


----------



## CHRIS8283 (Jul 20, 2004)

i heard that some p's have survived cold waters


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Ps are hardy, but it's not natural or healthy for them to have that low of temp.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

temp needs to be between 74 and 84 not 60


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

yeah man, if the water gets to 60 your p's are going to die, but you can purchase floating submersible heaters for ponds that would keep it at a nice temp...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

weezplz said:


> yeah man, if the water gets to 60 your p's are going to die, but you can purchase floating submersible heaters for ponds that would keep it at a nice temp...


 For a 2000g pond?


----------

